# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Propagação de Actinodiscus

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Um companheiro de REEFCENTRAL *3f_p@L* autorizou-nos a divulgar este meio de propagação de Actinodiscus que acho ser bastante interessante e fácil de pormos em prática.

**

**

**

**

**

**

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Juca ,sera possivel ser assim tão facil ,vou dividir um dos meus para ver como ficam.  :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Marco Augusto

5 estrelas   :SbOk3:

----------


## José César

Interessante...
 Vou tentar também  :SbSourire2: 
 A uns tempos tive um conjunto de planarias (como havia postado na altura) que pareciam gostar apenas daquele actinodisco. Entao um belo dia saca da tesoura e zassss corto o disco bem rente  :SbLangue7: 
 2 semanas depois ja se auto-regenerou totalmente  :JmdFou: 
 Comportando-se desta forma, essa tecnica tem mais é que funcionar  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Nunca mais vi os "propagadores" de actinodiscos em acção  :yb668:

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

é assim tao simples???
basta corta-os as postas e polos em pedras e eles pegam??
ja agora aquelas caixas estao dentro do aquario de propagaçao ou da sump??

cumprimentos :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> é assim tao simples???
> basta corta-os as postas e polos em pedras e eles pegam??
> ja agora aquelas caixas estao dentro do aquario de propagaçao ou da sump??
> 
> cumprimentos


Tanto faz companheiro Miguel

Logo que a circulação seja fraca, e exista alguma iluminação.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Com actino vale tudo... é coral da guerra!
Até os podem cortar tipo pizza ás fatias desde que apanhe um pouco do centro do actinodisco.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Epá ....

Vê-se mesmo que a malta não tem o DVD do evento do 2º aniversário do Reeffórum.

Na parte do Workshop de propagação liderado pelo Anthony Calfo ele mostra isto mesmo. E até ensina a separá-los da RV e tudo.

E tu? Já tens o DVD do 2º Aniversário?

Abraços,

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

bem nada melhor que experimentar!!
bela dica!!! :SbOk:

----------


## Ruben Miguel

Podem mostrar como se separa os actinodiscos da RV, para quem nao tem o dvd?!!!

um abraço

----------

